# Avery's closing comments



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Avery made some interesting points concerning the direction the starting point guard will go. "Devin made alot of progress. This was his first year to play alot and get after it. There is a hard decesion to make if he is the full time point guard. I then have to take a hard look at waht I can do with Jet. you need a true point. We know that Jet is kind of a compliment". I am thinking if there is a chance that if a trade possibility comes up Terry can be used in a trade.


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

I have no problems with trading JET if its for someone good. 

JET is a great player, but he is waay to jump shot happy. We have enough jump shooters already


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

In Jet's defense, he HAD to be jump shot happy because our main man didn't want the ball!

Still, I don't mind losing JET for a bigger guard.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Has anyone considered what Anthony Johnson might have meant to the team against B-Diddy?


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

^^Hmm, I didn't think of that. He would have helped with size, but he was kind of slow right?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

PininFarina said:


> ^^Hmm, I didn't think of that. He would have helped with size, but he was kind of slow right?


Yeah, not the quickest guy out there...but more productive (potentially) than JJ, right? :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

If Buckner couldn't see playing time, Anthony Johnson couldn't have seen much time either.

I thought Buck did an ok job on Davis in the last game of the regular season, which surprised me even more that AJ didn't play him....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> Yeah, not the quickest guy out there...but more productive (potentially) than JJ, right? :biggrin:


And he would have pushed the ball hard in transition ...


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

edwardcyh said:


> I thought Buck did an ok job on Davis in the last game of the regular season, which surprised me even more that AJ didn't play him....


I am telling you, something about Avery and him picking lineups that doesn't fair well with me. When we played the rockets two years ago I was begging to have Marquis Daniels get more playing time to help with defense on Tmac.

As a minimum, in basketball we all know that throwing different guys at the same person will help to slow them down a bit. Devean George, Buck, and Devin Harris should have all split time against Baron. If not more players also...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

PininFarina said:


> I am telling you, something about Avery and him picking lineups that doesn't fair well with me. When we played the rockets two years ago I was begging to have Marquis Daniels get more playing time to help with defense on Tmac.
> 
> *As a minimum, in basketball we all know that throwing different guys at the same person will help to slow them down a bit. Devean George, Buck, and Devin Harris should have all split time against Baron. If not more players also...*


But what Dallas lacks in the series was scoring. Our big man doesn't want the ball, and Cro had to come in and jack up shots (he still gets my points for trying). Geroge and Buck were both liability on offense.

Seriously, when you are struggling to find offense, it would be difficult for the head coach to step back and put in defensive guys who can't play offense.

Anthony Johnson would be another liability on offense. When George and Buckner saw limited playing time, how can we assume AJ would see ANY time?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Anthony Johnson would be another liability on offense.


The last elimination game he played in, he put up 40.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> The last elimination game he played in, he put up 40.


How old was he? lol... :joke:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> The last elimination game he played in, he put up 40.


Last playoff, Dirk went off and scored 50...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> How old was he? lol... :joke:


Ironically, I'm staring that number in the face...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Speaking of Point Guards, I sure would love to see Devin Harris Magically turn into Deron Williams


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

so avery wants to trade terry???


the clippers need backcourt help, and dunleavy is just dying to trade maggette...

maggette=G/F that can get into the paint and get to the line...

would any of you approve???


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Speaking of Point Guards, I sure would love to see Devin Harris Magically turn into Deron Williams


That depends on what you mean by "magically."

The Barry Bonds "magic" could easily turn Devin into a Deron. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Speaking of Point Guards, I sure would love to see Devin Harris Magically turn into Deron Williams


I can almost guarantee Avery has thought the same thing...we may never know the discussions taking place over the summer concerning the PG position for this team.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> sp avery wants to trade terry???
> 
> 
> the clippers need backcourt help, and dunleavy is just dying to trade maggette...
> ...


I would love me some of that Maggette.....


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> I would love me some of that Maggette.....



i mean, i've watched many a mavs games, and it seems that they settled for jumpers when the offense became stagnant...maggette is one player who loves to put his head down and get to the rim...i remember when the clippers would get into an offensive funk, it was maggette manufacturing points by getting to the line...seems like you could use someone like that...and maggette is hardly a defensive stopper, but he has the tools to be decent defensive player...perhaps time under avery could tranform him into an all around player...who knows??? i would love to have terry on the clippers...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> i mean, i've watch many a mavs games, and it seems that they settled for jumpers when the offense became stagnant...maggette is one player who loves to put his head down and get to the rim...i remember when the clippers would get into an offensive funk, it was maggette manufacturing points by getting to the line...seems like you could use someone like that...and maggette is hardly a defensive stopper, but he has the tools to be decent defensive player...perhaps time under avery could tranform him into an all around player...who knows??? i would love to have terry on the clippers...


With Livingston pretty much done.... I am not sure if Clips would let Maggette go?

Plus, you already have a shooter in Cassell....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

We have a deal - where's my pen? :worthy:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> With Livingston pretty much done.... I am not sure if Clips would let Maggette go?
> 
> Plus, you already have a shooter in Cassell....


cassell is old...he is unreliable...i love him on the clippers, but starter material he is not(i hope he makes me eat crow next season)...

with livingston gone, we have to rely on a 50% cassell, jason hart, will conroy, and ewing at the pg spot...and ewing is so bad, i don't even know why he is still in the league...


we would be losing our second best player in maggette, but terry would instantly be our new second best player when he became a clipper...this trade would benefit both sides, and i hope it goes down...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> We have a deal - where's my pen? :worthy:


:lol: exactly.

We would be getting such a good deal I might actually feel bad.

"There, we'll throw in a Greg Buckner so you won't be crying too hard about it later."

lol...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> :lol: exactly.
> 
> We would be getting such a good deal I might actually feel bad.
> 
> ...



are you serious??? terry can't be *that* bad...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> are you serious??? terry can't be *that* bad...


Compared to Maggette....

I guess grass is already greener on the other side?!?!?!


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

Sounds like a deal to me. Terry could help the clippers. IMHO, he doesn't fit in well here.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

PininFarina said:


> Sounds like a deal to me. Terry could help the clippers. IMHO, he doesn't fit in well here.


He's small combo guard, which is effective only if you have good team defense. Our shooting guard needs to be an athletic guy, somewhere around 6'6" [strike]from North Carolina - number 23[/strike] (sorry, got carried away). 

In the big picture, I can see Stack playing a valuable role in the 2 guard position, as he wants to mentor our younger guys (like Mo).


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i forgot about terry's contract...i wouldn't want the trade anymore...oops...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> i forgot about terry's contract...i wouldn't want the trade anymore...oops...


LOL! I have a feeling Donnie Nelson will be hearing a lot of the same response.

:lol:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL! I have a feeling Donnie Nelson will be hearing a lot of the same response.
> 
> :lol:



my mistake...by the way, what are the figures(x years, x millions) of terry's contract???


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> my mistake...by the way, what are the figures(x years, x millions) of terry's contract???


6 years, around 8M per.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Basically, the same amount that Maggette is costing the Clips.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

thanks for the info guys...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> 6 years, around 8M per.


http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/dallas.htm

As it turned out, Terry's contract:

2006/07 $7,500,000
2007/08 $8,287,500
2008/09 $9,075,000
2009/10 $9,862,500
2010/11 $10,650,000
2011/12 $11,437,500

For the next 2-3 seasons, he'll be fairly reasonably priced. But having to dish out 10+ mil for a 34+ year old player might be a little steep. It's a good thing our owner is known to spend big bucks for no-talent, like SB and KVH....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/dallas.htm
> 
> As it turned out, Terry's contract:
> 
> ...


You can't hate on Mr. Bradley


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I just thought about it some more, and we should keep Terry since he's the ONLY player on Dallas with a good looking jumper. :biggrin:

We should keep him for his good form. :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> You can't hate on Mr. Bradley


How much is "Mr. Bradley" paying you?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

FYI, "Mr. Bradley" is getting:

$4,800,000 this year and will be paid $5,200,000 next season for staying far away from NBA.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> How much is "Mr. Bradley" paying you?


Not enough to make me shut up :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> FYI, "Mr. Bradley" is getting:
> 
> $4,800,000 this year and will be paid $5,200,000 next season for staying far away from NBA.


At least he is not playing for some other Texas team and making almost $20,000,000 pa ...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> At least he is not playing for some other Texas team and making almost $20,000,000 pa ...


:lol:


----------

